# Star Wars



## Ambipom (Jun 26, 2008)

Discuss the Star Wars series here. Your favorite movie, least favorite, what you didn't like, what you did like, you favorite scenes, etc.

(Please please please don't tell me I'm the only Star Wars fan)

I like all the episodes, with 2, 6, and 3 in the lead. It's awesome how the Ewoks defeat the Empire's troops. 

I have also fallen in love with Lego Star Wars, but that belongs somewhere else.

And Jawas rock.


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 27, 2008)

how you can place AotC and RotS above the original trilogy boggles the mind :( TPM is the only good prequel episode D:

anyway, fairly diehard fan here; somewhere in the vicinity of 150 novels, most of the halfway decent games, few of the comics, etc etc. I don't even know where to start discussing it :(


----------



## Scizor (Jun 27, 2008)

Star Wars is the epic.

Everything opaltiger said applies to me :D

Also if you have JKA, get the MBII mod for it (it's free and it's epic fun)


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm not that much of a fan, but I'll watch the films if they're on.
I agree with the majority of diehard fans by saying the originals were best.
I hardly know anything about Star Wars, and yet I know enough to understand almost every spoof made of it.

I just feel saddened by the fact that I wasn't born at the right time to fully appreciate them. For instance, when they first came out and Darth Vader sai his famous line concerning who was who's father everybody must have been like 'omfg no wai!' But when I saw it everybody already knew so it hardly had any impact. I wish I could just forget things about stories so that I could read/watch/play them again and getting the full feeling of surprise each time.

And who _doesn't_ like the Ewoks?


----------



## Flora (Jun 29, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> And who _doesn't_ like the Ewoks?


I ADORE them! <3

I don't have a favorite (because I somehow end up falling asleep before the movie ends most of the time).


----------

